# Mystery Socket



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi
Please see the attached 3 photos of a socket which is on the offside of my Augusta, adjacent the fresh water feed. Inside, there are 2 wires leading to an in-line 7.5A fuse and then the wiring disappears beneath the Sergeant electrical control box. Any ideas what it might be for? Nothing in the manuals. Got the vehicle second hand so nothing on handover either.
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Its for powering a submersible pump to fill the water tank.


Peter.


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

It's to plug in an external pump to fill the fresh water from aquaroll or similar when you don't want to leave the pitch to top up.

Edit- Beaten to the punch!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like a definite DIY-fit to me.

Colin


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Many thanks for the rapid responses! 12 volt, I take it?


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,
It's for this type of pump. Got one myself.

http://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=L&a...&rct=j&q=whale superfil 80 water pump&cad=rja

Roger


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

Can't say for motorhomes but they are a common original fit in later caravans which have on-board tanks. Yep, 12v and pretty efficient too.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We have one too, Not used it yet though


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Euramobilly said:


> Can't say for motorhomes but they are a common original fit in later caravans which have on-board tanks. Yep, 12v and pretty efficient too.


Hi,
We had one of these on our first caravan which dated from about 1990 - it was used to power a submersible pump to lift water into an onboard tank. Later vans we had didn't have this fitting - it had been replaced by an all in one electric and water fitting (sounds dangerous when described like that) on the end of the submersible pump. These later vans had an internal valve that allowed the pumped water to either go direct to the taps or divert it to fill the on board tank.

I don't miss all that malarkey at all 

Regards,
John


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

camallison said:


> Looks like a definite DIY-fit to me.
> 
> Colin


Obviously not as it has been standard fit to many new motorhomes for years. Standard on all Swifts above Escape since 2010.
Another example of crap handover at time of sale.
Gerry


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

its diffinately for the submersible pump I use mine to save moving the van just pop the pump into a container of fresh water and on the control panel the pump switch in labelled interior/exterior you need to switch to exterior for the sub pump to work then switch back to interior.


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I stuck a Multi-meter in there this morning and it is indeed 12v and live when the power switch is on at the control panel. Can't find an option to select which water pump I want to use.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Without trying to hijack this thread, I get totally bemused at people who carry a heavy water container (or drag or roll it), then find an expensive pump from wherever it is stored, plug it in after dropping the un-sterilised pump into the container. I used to carry a long hose for the same purpose but now only take a large watering can and pour the water into the tank; no electrical devices, no hoses to coil and un-coil.
I tend to associate the submersible external pump with tuggers who's vehicles are too immobile to take to the water if one must.

Alan


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm as bemused by people who use watering cans as well! We don't stay in one place long enough to not be near a water tap from time to time to top up.

Denise


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

rosalan said:


> Without trying to hijack this thread, I get totally bemused at people who carry a heavy water container (or drag or roll it), then find an expensive pump from wherever it is stored, plug it in after dropping the un-sterilised pump into the container. I used to carry a long hose for the same purpose but now only take a large watering can and pour the water into the tank; no electrical devices, no hoses to coil and un-coil.
> I tend to associate the submersible external pump with tuggers who's vehicles are too immobile to take to the water if one must.
> 
> Alan


You can't pour water into some tanks...they will only work with a pump.

Unless they pay to have it changed.....


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am sorry BigCats that you cannot fill your tank with a watering can. I spent ages trying to find one that would work, with the spout at the right angle and long enough to allow it to be tipped right up. So unless the water filling point actually goes uphill from its entry point..... or perhaps I just do not understand the problem.
Whatever system suites you best is the right one.

Alan


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

rosalan said:


> I am sorry BigCats that you cannot fill your tank with a watering can. I spent ages trying to find one that would work, with the spout at the right angle and long enough to allow it to be tipped right up. So unless the water filling point actually goes uphill from its entry point..... or perhaps I just do not understand the problem.
> Whatever system suites you best is the right one.
> 
> Alan


Anyone with a truma ultraflow system won't be able to fill it with a watering can because it has to go through a filter that you can't pour into.

I'm not sorry....it's only filling a water tank after all.

And it's not what system suits me...it's what came with the van.


----------

